# Boulder Creek after the flood?



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Boulder creek snowpack is looking large. Shaping up to be a great season on boulder creek. After the flood there were pics of gaurd rails in the creek and lots of debris. Anybody got an update on what boulder creek is looking like now as we get poised for runoff? Has the debris been removed? Normal blue bridge down run look good to go?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Should be good above Fourmile, no?From Fourmile through Buttress and the playpark seemed to bear the brunt of the floods ....gotta be changed significantly....hopefully for the better...you would think Boulder would remove hazzardous debris in those stretches...maybe a big ongoing job....sure Dave and others will clue us in...FWIW I figured out where the 'new ' drop on Lefthand is ...it is not new but newly exposed and appears improved....just. 1/4 mile below the normal takeout park there was a culvert that got washed away along with the road, just below this is /was about a 4 to 5 ft drop with a pour over on one side and more of a ledge on the other...it is close to the road but was obscured from view by bushes and on private property so you could not scout it ...now the bushes are scoured away so you can see it....there was a large tree across the creek between the takeout and this drop before the flood, it either blew out or is even nastier now ...there is public access downriver from the 'new ' drop....


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There are few river wide trees between BBridge and four mile. Four mile down was clear enough for the run we did in October. The hoe was working above buttresses since then and I've not looked too closely. 

Sediment revival through town and drop structure. Work is just getting started. 

A bike scout seems on order. Actually regular bike scouting reports would be ideal. Sounds like a good Riley assignment.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the Riley assignment. 

Seems like there is a lot more work to do on all the front range creeks than in a normal year. I think SSV is going to be covered. Talking to folks about bear, which may run this year too depending on how much snow mt. evans gets. Clear creek is good to go. Been wondering about boulder creek and big T.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

County or CDOT has been working along Boulder Creek this past week. They were noticing our clearing work from last week below Castlerock to the narrows. They were taking the easy stuff up here. Hopefully, they do more in the lower stretches. It is definitely going to be different in spot from 4 mile down.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

We saw them up there working last week as well. I assume their motivation is to clear debris so it doesn't wash down stream and become an issue when our totally awesome snow pack begins to melt.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Boulder creek snowpack is looking large. Shaping up to be a great season on boulder creek. After the flood there were pics of gaurd rails in the creek and lots of debris. Anybody got an update on what boulder creek is looking like now as we get poised for runoff? Has the debris been removed? Normal blue bridge down run look good to go?


Since boaters and anglers are in, on and along the streams and get the best perspectives while doing so, how about organizing a Before/During/After image/video with GPS project on, say, Google Maps in new Buzz image/video galleries to more clearly document boating recreation spots and new or future potential flooding repair/restoration spots for county planners, etc.?

The only tough part is being around the water to primarily document rather than boat or fish but, hey, that image or video could save a life.


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Boulder creek had some major changes in it's creek bed and it will be very interesting to boat on the new version in the spring. Looking forward to it! I've seen a few large trees crossing the entire creek that really need to go. Also, just below Cobb Rock, the excavators seemed to clean up the entrance to that steep rapid. The F. U.(blade) rock is gone...

On another exciting note, S. Boulder creek through lower Eldorado is going to be a completely different animal! I think it will be a way friendlier run and a totally new challenge. The creek bed was carved out 5-10 feet deeper in spots and left beautiful polished slabs and boulders in a very natural way. Looking at it from up on the walls, I think it's going to be an amazing pool drop run, with huge eddies and stout, clean drops! Time will tell........


----------



## DavyCrocket (Mar 13, 2009)

MILTY said:


> Boulder creek had some major changes in it's creek bed and it will be very interesting to boat on the new version in the spring. Looking forward to it! I've seen a few large trees crossing the entire creek that really need to go. Also, just below Cobb Rock, the excavators seemed to clean up the entrance to that steep rapid. The F. U.(blade) rock is gone...
> 
> On another exciting note, S. Boulder creek through lower Eldorado is going to be a completely different animal! I think it will be a way friendlier run and a totally new challenge. The creek bed was carved out 5-10 feet deeper in spots and left beautiful polished slabs and boulders in a very natural way. Looking at it from up on the walls, I think it's going to be an amazing pool drop run, with huge eddies and stout, clean drops! Time will tell........


Talking dirty to me


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Getting excited for all the new runs!


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I regularly run up the canyon to fourmile and much of the riverbed looks to be fairly clean. There is definitely some wood that needs to be taken care of in spots, but I haven't seen anything that's too bad. Also, when they were rebuilding the creek trail they needed to get some large machinery across the river and that seems to have left some new mank piles.

Anyone up for a wood clean-up mission in the next month or so? I'll try to start making some mental notes on any problem areas.


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

*Boulder Town run?*

Any one have a sense for how the "park" and run through town might have been affected? Any chance the trashy ledge holes were somehow broken up into more interesting/fun rapids?


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought golite was sponsoring a project to restore the Boulder Play park to the pre-floud 1992 Glory? Maybe put up some broken slalom gates, so the ghosts of paddlers past can practice their dufects and ghostly squirt turns. Or maybe a Boxcar Coffee/Chipotle/CKS tube Rental, providing farm to table tubes, and kombucha enemas.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...is-boulder-county-might-clear-streambeds-over

Sure would like a better definition of the term "debris" when used in context with removed.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

So when do you all want to do some work on 4 mile? There is a big ole Cottonwood tree in the buttresses and a few low hanging branches over some of the channelized sections. I would be glad to help after work one evening.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Chief Niwot said:


> So when do you all want to do some work on 4 mile? There is a big ole Cottonwood tree in the buttresses and a few low hanging branches over some of the channelized sections. I would be glad to help after work one evening.




Maybe middle of next week, weather permitting?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave, According to opensnow, "Next Tuesday through Friday (April 8-11) will be dry and warm. It'll be full-on spring weather with the highest temperatures we've seen this season."

That cottonwood will need a chainsaw. Let's stay in touch.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> Maybe middle of next week, weather permitting?


I'll have some time off next week, so I can likely help as well.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm up for some after work flossing next week, as well.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm in for next week.


----------



## shayshine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Still going out this week to do some rehab?*

I'd like to get out and do a story on how the features have changed and what the local boaters are doing about it. Maybe a video, some photos. Get the word out there about what to expect. Still planning on doing some work this week?

seven.four.zero.six.four.nine.zero.seven.zero.seven


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Has anyone done a recent recon mission? Riley's been threatening to , but has yet to motivate. 

A list of trouble sites would make planning easier.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I looked at it from the road yesterday. From what I could see, there are a few low hanging branches that are in the main channels that need to be removed. The biggest work is in the buttresses. I guess they plan to leave the guard rails in the creek? There is also a big cottonwood down in this section that will require a chainsaw. At the bottom of 4 mile before the bridge entering town there is a nice concrete pillar with a big old bolt sticking up, it would be nice to lay that over, if possible.

Dave, I know you run above 4 mile and there are a few trees across the creek that you gnar boaters will want to work on too. 

A friend and I could meet down there around 4:30/5:00 tonight, if anyone wants to work. I have a small hand saw, but my chainsaw is not working.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I went up there today and took a look - today would have been a great day to get in there and clean out the buttress, weather wise. They're calling for 8" of snow tomorrow, but I bet here are going to be some great opportunities next week. If anyone is free during the morning or afternoon next week, post up, I would like to help.











Top of buttress









Example of guard rail that can be easily removed 









Clearly a major problem









More guard rail









Looking upstream from about half way down the buttress









Justice center hole has always been fun at certain levels and looks like it might have cleaned up nicely.









Some work they are doing downstream of the justice center.


----------



## kparker (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a word of caution: Boulder Fire Department went in to train SWR near the base of the canyon this week and cancelled their training due to the amount of rebar, guard rail, and other hazardous debris in the creek bed. They were in the Settlers Park area where the old slalom course was.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Kevin, do you mean they ended up at Settler's due to the rebar above, or is there a bunch of metal right in the park too?


----------



## kparker (Jan 31, 2009)

I was told they were finding the rebar and debris downstream of the park. I will contact the FD myself tomorrow and get the full report.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend and I are going to go down today at 4:30 to see what we can do with hand and bow saws. If anyone with a chain saw wants to come down, please do. We will be parking just above the buttresses.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Today we pulled all the guard rail that was in the river around buttress rapid and moved it up the banks. We also cut out a few trees. I did not go above buttress so I'm not sure what is left above. I know there is one tree left in buttress rapid. It will probably be easiest with a chain saw. It's right after what's the new entrance slide which was created when they pulled the big tree out that was buried under rocks in the first part of the rapid. Dave posted a video on here just after the flood. We'll that drop is more of a double slide now. We ran from buttress down to justice center and it was clear. I can't say there wasn't any but I didn't see much in the way of rebar.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Like Jeff (jefe) said... We got some guard rail out of where the main flow will be but it still needs to be removed from the river right bank. There is still a large piece above the Cottonwood blocking the entrance but shouldn't be hard to remove. There didn't seem to be much guard rail, other than what's been mentioned in the buttress, down through the pp to the justice center. I know widow maker would be benign right now anyway, but it was totally weird to float into it and have a puny amount of gradient and no backflow into what used to be a a crazy sticky hole!! There was construction down below where we took out at the justice center but we didn't float down to investigate. There were lots people out - running, biking, hobo-ing, chillin', generally enjoying the nice evening....things are starting to spring up and BC is going to great backyard run again

I took a couple of pics but apparently I've exceeded my quota...wha?????

Looking forward to getting that cotton wood out this week!


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the flossing. Can't wait to run the new Boulder creek.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

We barely did anything, the real work is that cotton wood, but I think there's a solid plan to get that out this week. Al (Chief Niwot) it was also up there yesterday with his handsaw cleaning up the cottonwood for easier removal.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

So after we cleared what we could in the Buttresses, I went upstream. Above the bridge that the climbers use, the stream splits in 2 braids. The river left braid is the main channel. I was able to cut some low limbs, but there are still a couple more. I couldn't get to them with out getting into the water and there were too many boulderites around to get these trimmed. These limbs could be trouble if you take the left line, which seems the best at the low level. Further up stream, there is a small tree hanging over the water with branches hanging down into the main channel. Above that, but below the major landslide creek repair, there is a small cotton wood across/blocking the main channel that still needs to be removed. AS you go up and above the first class IV section, there is a spot where the creek channel got pushed to the far left there is one more low limb over the channel that looks to be a problem at lower water. I could not see anything else.

Jeff and Beth, wish I had my boat with me to paddle with you guys. It looked pretty fun even thou it was low. The right hand turn after the buttresses looked very different, wider/boney with no real clear channel at low water? How was the channelization after the bridge right before town? I know they had an excavator in there?

It is supposed to be 70 Friday, maybe we could meet again late afternoon for quick clear and paddle, if anyone is interested?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

A couple of us got the tree out of the Buttresses today, few more trees above and a fence post with barb wire.

There is some fun changes in the town run, let the water flow.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work Al. Thanks. Riley and I paddled from above Ebin G to broadway. The course was all pretty clean. The drop right above the top wier has been rebuilt and seems better. The sticky horseshoe drop above sixth has been rebuilt, minus the hs shape. The wave below sixth street was surf able at these low flows and looks like it might be a big improvement. Excavators still working on the structures either side of the library, but all was floatable. Gauge read high 30's but I bet 70
Was in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

All thanks for clearing out Buttresses. Riley, Beth and I ran from 4 mile to 6th yesterday. It is still way too low to run, but you can get down it without too much abuse. It looked way cleaner for the kid weighing under 100 lbs.

There are two trees that still need sawing and a few branches, all bet accesses from R left of the path. All easily spotted from the river and can be limbo'ed or portaged easily enough at present levels.

I think the Buttress rapid is going to be full of action, with some very punchy holes and great boofs. there are likely a handful of new boofs throughout the run as well.

There is a giant cottonwood across the river right above the last house above Ebin G fine park. It is river wide and may be high enough to last that way for a few years, but will involve a major professional removal some time soon.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We got the two river wide trees that were about a 1\4 mile above buttresses. There are still a few above four mile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

